# Dubai PO Box - none left?



## OverCs (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Moved to Dubai a couple of months back and finally got my head around the whole Emirates Post don't deliver your mail thing (which is pretty freakin weird if I might say so). Anywho, the general consensus was that you just get mail delivered to your works PO Box or you go get your own.

Initially my default decision was to use my works PO Box however after a couple of months I realised that certain mail didn't turn up or bills came after their due date. Good work mail room guys!

So I was like okay, I'll just go get my own PO Box. So I jump on the Emirates Post website to apply for one either near work or home but nope...none available. None in Dubai, none in Abu Dhabi and only a couple in Sharjah. But I am seriously not driving to Sharjah every week to check the mail!

Well maybe their website is playing up? So I give the customer service number a call. Friendly guy answers the phone and when I ask him about it, he says that I have to go to each post office I am interested in and ask to go on a waiting list!

I stupidly go down to one, only to be looked at with a blank stare with the words repeated 'we don't have any left, try another post office'.

Anyone else have this issue? Or is there some sort of secret hand-shake I need to give to get one close-by?

Cheers

OverCs


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

OverCs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> ...


For some reason I find this amusing, sorry.............

I use the companies PO Box but frankly just do everything through the internet. Most bills can be done online, why in the heck do you need snail mail?


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Dubai 

Welcome to the land of yeah what ever when ever maybe blah blah


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

whatsupdubai said:


> Dubai
> 
> Welcome to the land of yeah what ever when ever maybe blah blah


Welcome to the land of "inshallah", you mean


----------



## Frenjon (Jul 30, 2013)

@OverCs - wow surprised to read this.. Let us know what happens.

This is what's written about postal services and PO Boxes in a book called Dubai: Residents' Guide I've recently purchased:

Postal services:
Until very recently, there has been no postal delivery service to home addresses, and everyone has had their mail delivered to a PO box. In Jan 2012, Empost rolled out a new system that more closely resembles the traditional postal services in western countries. If you live in a villa, you can sign up to the My Home service which will see post delivered direct to your home three times a week - or six for an additional payment. My Building is the option for apartment residents, with post delivered to a PO box in the lobby or basement. My Box sees your mail delivered to a PO box at a post office, and finally there's My Zone, where post is delivered to local shelters that contain a large number of boxes, with the idea that you get a box close to your place of work or home. Visit empostuae dot com for more details and rates. Alternatively, many people just have their personal mail delivered to their company's PO box, this method still works and, for many, may be the best option.

Is this what you already mention?

Hope this helps mate!

-Jonas


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

I could not find it on that link. I eventually found it here: www DOT emiratespost DOT ae and follow the link to Rent P.O. Box.


----------



## JamesC123 (Aug 26, 2013)

I experienced the exact same problem a couple of months back.

I found a service called ePost (epost dot ae) where you get your mail sent to their PO Box and they scan it and email it to you. Cheap enough and it saves paying for your own box and driving to check your mail every week.

Works well for me as I travel a bit with work so mail just rocks up in my email. Bills like DEWA come via email anyway but I have other important stuff that comes by post that I need to sort out.

The My Building service is only available in certain Buildings. I guess it is still being rolled out as it is not available in my building or any buildings my friends live in.

Only in Dubai would they run out of PO Boxes!


----------



## debady (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi overc's,

I dont have any help for you since I'm trying to figure it out myself. But i just wanted to tell you that your post was hilarious! 
Thanks!


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a PO Box a few days ago in the post office in Al Quoz 4. Try there!


----------

